# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Lucid Dreamers, MRI Provide Window Into Dreams - PsychCentral.com

## Dream Guide Team

TopNews United States*Brain Scans Offer Peek Into People's Dreams**Fox News*Lucid dreamers are sleepers who are aware that they are dreaming and can deliberately control their dream actions. According to the researchers, *lucid dreaming* is a learned skill, one very useful to scientists trying to understand the secrets of dreams *...**Lucid* Dreams Can Be Learnt, Say ResearchersTopNews United States*Lucid* dreamers bring us a step closer to "*dream* reading"io9*Dream* Movements Translate to Real LifeScience  AAASThe Press Association -Daily Mail -TruthDive*all 34 news articles »*

----------


## MadMonkey

That was a well written article. I wonder what the future of dream scanning holds.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I refuse to read on account of it being Faux News.

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Brain imaging study: A step toward true 'dream reading'**EurekAlert (press release)*"Employing the skill of *lucid dreaming* can help to overcome these obstacles." The researchers instructed participants to make a series of left and right hand movements separated by a series of eye movements upon entering a *lucid dream* state while their *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

PsychCentral.com*Lucid Dreamers, MRI Provide Window Into Dreams**PsychCentral.com*Even if the *lucid dreamer* just imagines the hand movement while awake, the sensorimotor cortex reacts in a similar way. Researchers say the correlation between brain activity and the conscious action shows that dream content can be measured. *...*Scientists Map and Measure Dreams for the First TimeInternational Business Times*all 3 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Brain Scans Reveal Lucid Dreaming's 'Sleep Cinema'**Discovery News*With their 1958 hit song "All I Have to Do Is Dream", whether they realized it or not, the Everly Brothers were actually singing about *lucid dreaming*. How else is one to interpret the song's conjuring themes of premeditated reverie? *...**Dream* movements translate to real lifeBangor Daily News*all 2 news articles »*

----------

